# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  "Light" frisdranken en risico op hart- en vaatziekten

## afra1213

Een nieuwe studie heeft een verband aangetoond tussen de dagelijkse consumptie van 'light' frisdranken en het risico op hart- en vaatziekten. 

Mensen die elke dag light dranken nuttigen hebben meer kans op het krijgen van een beroerte of een hartaanval.

Dat blijkt uit een nieuwe studie door Hannah Gardener en haar collega's van de University of Miami Miller School of Medicine en het Medisch Centrum van de Columbia-universiteit. Het onderzoek is gepubliceerd in het Journal of General Internal Medicine.

Aspartaam

Onze hedendaagse maatschappij ziet zich geconfronteerd met een escalerende obesitas-epidemie en frisdranken met kunstmatige zoetstoffen die op de markt worden gebracht als gezond alternatief voor suikerhoudende dranken. De langetermijneffecten van light dranken op de gezondheid zijn vooralsnog onduidelijk.

Kunstmatige zoetstoffen als aspartaam vinden we niet alleen terug in light frisdranken, maar ook in toetjes, kauwgom, sausjes, chips, zoetjes, drinkpoeder en ontbijtproducten.

Meer kans 

Gardener en haar team onderzochten de relatie tussen zowel gewone als light dranken en het risico op een beroerte of een hartaanval. Daartoe werden data geanalyseerd van 2.564 participanten.

Mensen die dagelijks light frisdranken consumeren bleken 43 procent meer kans te hebben op hart- en vaatziekten dan zij die geen frisdrank tot zich nemen.

Hoe de frisdranken invloed uitoefenen op het vaatstelsel kon het team niet achterhalen. Gardener wil derhalve meer onderzoek doen om de exacte gezondheidseffecten van de consumptie van light dranken vast te kunnen stellen.

Bron: Sciencedaily.com

Gerelateerd:


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0131092746.htm

----------


## Flogiston

Goeie bron!

Uit diezelfde bron:


Een studie heeft een verband aangetoond tussen consumptie van normale (niet 'light') frisdranken en het risico op jicht.

Jicht is een aandoening van de gewrichten die gepaard gaat met extreme pijn en zwelling. Het komt het meeste voor bij mannen van 40 en ouder.

De onderzoekers volgden 12 jaar lang 46 duizend mannen van 40 en ouder die op dat moment geen jicht hadden.

Het risico op jicht nam toe naarmate de proefpersonen meer suikerhoudende softdrinks dronken. Het risico was duidelijk verhoogd bij een consumptie van 5 tot 6 porties per week; het risico was zelfs 85% hoger bij diegenen die twee of meer consumpties per dag nuttigden, vergeleken met diegenen die minder dan eenmaal per maand een softdrink dronken.

Light-frisdranken zorgden niet voor een verhoogd risico op jicht.

Er is duidelijk bewijs dat het gebruik van suikerhoudende softdrinks in verband staat met een verhoogd risico op jicht, concluderen de auteurs. De light-versies van de softdrinks gaven daarentegen juist geen verhoogd risico.



Bron: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/01/080131214539.htm

----------


## [email protected]

> Goeie bron!
> 
> Uit diezelfde bron:
> 
> 
> Een studie heeft een verband aangetoond tussen consumptie van normale (niet 'light') frisdranken en het risico op jicht.
> 
> Jicht is een aandoening van de gewrichten die gepaard gaat met extreme pijn en zwelling. Het komt het meeste voor bij mannen van 40 en ouder.
> 
> ...


Mijn advies: ga eens op Internet zoeken bij betrouwbare bronnen over de zoetstof Aspartaam, dit zit in de meeste light-producten in Nederland. In sommige landen is het al vervangen door Stevia (een natuurlijke zoetstof). Na het lezen van de artikelen over Aspartaam zal je nooit meer light-versies aanbevelen, of ze moeten gezoet zijn met Stevia. Want het is natuurlijk niet voor niets dat in sommige landen de cola light niet meer gezoet wordt met Aspartaam, dit is gewoon puur vergif.

----------

